

Computer simulations teaching themselves to walk - vgrichina
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBHjx4dYxjA

======
sunir
Original paper can be found here:

[http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~van/papers/2013-TOG-
MuscleBasedBipeds/...](http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~van/papers/2013-TOG-
MuscleBasedBipeds/index.html)

Direct to PDF:

[http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~van/papers/2013-TOG-
MuscleBasedBipeds/...](http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~van/papers/2013-TOG-
MuscleBasedBipeds/2013-TOG-MuscleBasedBipeds.pdf)

